# Beretta ES100 Pintail



## DavidW (Sep 12, 2009)

I am trying to find a replacement stock. Do other models (al390,etc.) fit this gun.?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 13, 2009)

DavidW said:


> I am trying to find a replacement stock. Do other models (al390,etc.) fit this gun.?



Probably not.  Almost certainly not.

The Pintail was a rebranded Benelli.  You might want to look at Benelli stocks.  I'm not familiar enough with Benellis to suggest a particular model.

As an aside, I used to shoot bowling pins.  We had a shotgun match, and the guy shooting a Pintail could consistently get 5 shots off in less than 2 seconds.


----------

